# Solenoid Help PLEASE!



## chubacabra (Jun 14, 2007)

Ok so, I got my mechanism all built and hooked everything up today and realized I have no clue how to use the solenoid. I have a 4 way 5 port solenoid and I have the power supply for it. I know how to hook up the tubes and exhaust valves and that stuff, but how do I hook up the power supply and what are my trigger options?

Thanks


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

what voltage is it?


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

Do you have an AC or DC Solenoid?

If DC, all you have to do is get a wall wart that matches your solenoids voltage, and connect it to the terminals or wires on the solenoid. Plug the wall wart in, the solenoid will activate. Unplug and it will deactivate

Same thing goes for an AC Solenoid. Connect the wires to a household plug. When you plug it in, your solenoid will fire.

Check below for some tips on connecting the solenoid.
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=7715
http://www.phantasmechanics.com/air/air2.html

For a trigger, you need something that will act as a switch. That could be a pressure mat, Motion sensor, hand held wired switch, or a timer board that opens and closes the connection by itself.

If you want to go remote, there are power strips for Xmas lights that come with remotes. Just plug your solenoid into the power strip and the prop will activate when you hit the remote.

Hope this helps


----------



## chubacabra (Jun 14, 2007)

I got a 12v DC solenoid and wall wart

I connected the wires and plugged it in and air comes out of port A, so how do I get it to come out of port B?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

If you unplug it, it should come out of port be correct?


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

chubacabra said:


> I connected the wires and plugged it in and air comes out of port A, so how do I get it to come out of port B?


Can't you just switch your air tubing to the prop so A supplies the initial air instead of B?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I think what's wanted is a startle effect, push out (scare) and then retract.
Right?


----------



## chubacabra (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah, I'm having a mummy sit up, so it starts extended then retracts, then re-extends


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

What are you using for a cylinder? Single or double acting?

If double acting, just reverse the tubing at the cylinder. This will reverse the action.


----------



## chubacabra (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm using a double acting

The problem is, I cant get the air to switch to port B, should it automatically do that when I plug it in?


----------



## chubacabra (Jun 14, 2007)

I got it figured out
Turns out i had my compressor set wrong
D'OH!


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

On my solenoid, without power, air will blow from port b as soon as it is connected to the air source. When connected to power, the solenoid clicks and sends air to port A. When unplugged it sends air back to port B.

Two things need to be working for this to happen. Your wall wart must put out enough voltage to move the solenoid. You should hear a strong "click" when the solenoid is plugged in. If not check the wall wart.

The other thing that needs to happen is having enough air pressure to send the valve back to where it started after power is disconnected. My valve will operate on 15 psi. Some valves require more- like 50 psi.

Check to make sure you have adequate air pressure and voltage to operate the valve and solenoid.

Hope this helps


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

LOL- Beat me to it. 

Glad you got everything working!


----------

